# Remember the THING?



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)

They made them for two years only...1973-4. Made by Volkswagen and didn’t turn out to popular.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 3, 2020)

I remember them, and in keeping with how rare they were (according to your post), I only ever remember seeing one in my day.

Looking at it now, boy, were they ever ugly.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2020)

Heh, their 'style' somehow gave me the urge to wanna go on safari


----------



## Chet (Dec 3, 2020)

If "Thing" was it's name that probably helped lead it into demise. It looks Jeep-like so they should have pursued that theme.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 3, 2020)

This car was only slightly better than the Yugo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> This car was only slightly better than the Yugo.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> This car was only slightly better than the Yugo.


Let me guess... the shiny hubcaps gave the "Thing" the edge?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2020)

They reminded me of a knock off of the Willys Overland from the 40s.


----------



## Mat (Dec 3, 2020)

Last one I saw was in Las Vegas probably around 1998 at a used car dealer friends were buying cars from.  Volkswagen made a terrible mistake not certifying their cars for emissions.  Their biggest market was in Mexico and that was where they all were sold after they were refused entry here.  I suspect someone here wanted a kickback, anyway they lost market share here and have never recovered.  They make a really good car, and the best was the new Bug with Turbo Diesel, it was one little beast that had so much power and so simple, not a lot of extra sensors and expensive things you would imagine to have the power it had. The engine I believe was Audi made.


----------



## Mat (Dec 3, 2020)

This car is the one I would like to own, maybe the newer versions.  It has twin turbo kit installed which is extra, but just the showroom version is a real beast too.  The sounds are enough to make you get all crazy


----------



## jerry old (Dec 3, 2020)

What was name of car you could go to Sears and buy, then assemble?
Never mind, it was the Henry J-right?
Actually, not a bad car, a put, put, car in the day of large engines.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 3, 2020)

Remember the Thing (Addams Family for those too young to remember...)?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 3, 2020)

I remember it and thought it was cool at the time. Looking at it now, I have no idea why I thought it was cool.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 3, 2020)

About a dozen or so currently listed on Hemmings.  $13k to about $25k.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 3, 2020)

The Thing was originally built for the West German military but it had 2-wheel-drive and a 46 horsepower engine so I don't know what enemy the West German government thought it would defeat. On the road it was slow, poorly equipped and considered unsafe, and I loved it!


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2020)

Tin can springs to mind.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2020)

I thought the OP was referring to the creature played by James Arness in the 1958 film The Thing


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 3, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I thought the OP was referring to the creature played by James Arness in the 1958 film The Thing


I totally forgot about that movie!


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 3, 2020)

@Aunt Marg remember 'The Blob' 1958 starring Steve McQueen?


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I thought the OP was referring to the creature played by James Arness in the 1958 film The Thing


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks of horror movies instead of cars...I was actually thinking of a movie from 2011...


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 8, 2020)

"The Thing" was WWII's German answer to the Jeep, and was used primarily for logistics and support.  It could carry four men and most of their gear, and shared many parts with the civilian Beetle, which enabled owners of captured "Things" to keep them running...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> They made them for two years only...1973-4. Made by Volkswagen and didn’t turn out to popular.
> 
> View attachment 137025


Cute little things!  They should bring them back


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg remember 'The Blob' 1958 starring Steve McQueen?


I sure do, Peram!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

No I don't remember them and I thought you were talking about the thing from The Addams Family.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2020)

Based on the Wehrmacht's Kubelwagen.  I thought they were cool at the time.  Not so now.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Based on the Wehrmacht's Kubelwagen.  I thought they were cool at the time.  Not so now.


I still think they're kind of cool. I wanted one when they were available here, just wasn't a good time for me (broke time).


----------



## Nathan (Dec 8, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks of horror movies instead of cars...I was actually thinking of a movie from 2011...


....I usually end up thinking about:
*
Swamp Thing*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I still think they're kind of cool. I wanted one when they were available here, just wasn't a good time for me (broke time).




Well, they are kind of cool.  The problem is that I'm not cool anymore.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 8, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> The Thing was originally built for the West German military





Fyrefox said:


> "The Thing" was WWII's German answer to the Jeep, and was used primarily for logistics and support. It could carry four men and most of their gear, and shared many parts with the civilian Beetle, which enabled owners of captured "Things" to keep them running...



The pic gives me an urge to do a *caption this *thing;


----------

